# Woods Belly mower



## djohns3 (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone have closeup picture of how the belly mower and how it connects to the tractor. I am having trouble with the idle pulley bracket. The obvious place to connect is the 2 bolts at the back of the axle. But that looks way to high for the mower to hook up to. I have Farmall 140. 
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! Help dangeroustoys56 where are you?


----------



## djohns3 (May 16, 2011)

Eastern Kentucky


----------



## djohns3 (May 16, 2011)

Eastern KY is where my property is but I live in Northern Ky. I would like to move down there and I will as soon as the job and kids and all that kind of stuff works it way through. Kids are about grown so planning on the next 5 to 10 years moving down there. Hopefully sooner, can't stand the city much!


----------

